# مسائل في المساحة المستوية



## أبوكمال (21 يوليو 2006)

منقول من أحد المنتديات
وأرجوالدعاء بالشفاء لأيمن ابن كاتب هذا الموضوع
و شكرا


----------



## عمروعلى3 (21 يوليو 2006)

شكرا اخى م./ ابو كمال
تم نقل الموضوع الى قسم هندسة المساحة والطرق


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (21 يوليو 2006)

شفاه الله وعافاه هو وكل مرضي المسلمين


----------



## باسم المسعودي (23 يوليو 2006)

ارجوا ان تقبلوني ضيف جديد معكم في هذا المنتدى الرائع .انا اعمل الأن مساح ولدي مكتب في داخل البصرة ولدي احدث الأجهزة الألكترونية وشكرآ


----------



## eng 2010 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

اللهم اشفي كل مرضي المسلمين


----------



## اشرف القيسي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو ان تقبلوني صديق لكم بارككم الله انا مساح في مشاريع انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية


----------



## المهندس ali (15 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ اشرف القيسي 
لو


----------



## المهندس ali (15 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ اشرف القيسي 
لو تعطينا توضيح عن عملك بالضبط


----------



## اشرف القيسي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مساح في مشاريع انتاج الطاقة لوزارة الكهرباء


----------



## باسم المسعودي (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اللهم شافي كل مرضى المسلمين وبالخصوص ايمن
وشكرآ تقبلوا تحياتي
باسم المسعودي


----------



## roki10us (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شفاه الله وعافاه هو وكل مرضي المسلمين


----------



## mervat814 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

شفاه الله وعافاه هو وكل مرضي المسلمين​


----------



## وسام جبر (1 أكتوبر 2006)

اللهم اشفى مرضى المسلمين.........اللهم امين


----------



## thunderbird-2006 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

أتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يشفي أبنك أيمن وجميع مرضى المؤمنين ما يشوف شر بأذن الله تعالى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مبارك عليكم الشهر الفضيل شهر رمضان 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير وصحة وعافية 
أنا اسمي عزمي محمود أبو حويل 
المهنة مساح هندسي ( مساح أراضي )
خبرة 20 سنة في المساحة ( مساتحة الطرق والمباني ) 
وقد أطلعت على المذكرة فهي ممتازة وسلمت يدك قل من يفيد الناس هذه الأيام بون مقابل وألى الأمام وبالتوفيق أن شاء الله


----------



## ahmedlutfi (8 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجو ان تقبلوني صديق لكم بارككم الله انا مساح اراضي

اللهم اشفى مرضى المسلمين.........اللهم امين


----------



## اشرف القيسي (9 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم رمضان كريم عليكم جميعاً وينعاد عليكم بالصحة والعافية


----------



## Ahmed Mwaziny (10 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاء الله خيرا وشفا ميضك ومرضي المسلمين احمعين 

احمد الموازيني


----------



## المهندس ali (10 أكتوبر 2006)

لله يعطيكم العافية ياشباب


----------



## صاحب (12 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نصيحة للأخوة الأعضاء بارك الله فيهم
بقي عشرة أيام من الشهر
وفضلها بكل الأيام
فأكثرو فيها من العمل الصالح
وبالأخص ليلة القدر 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## METALLICA (19 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم . 
ارجوا ان تقبلوني صديقي معكم في هذة المنتدة الزين والمفيد جدآ


----------



## METALLICA (19 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرآ جزيلآ


----------



## صلاح المسلاتى (19 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمه وجزاك الله خير
وعاف الله ابنك وعجل له بالشفاء


----------



## ابوكيفه (31 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وادعو الله ان يشفي ايمن شفاءا عاجل وليس اجل اللهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم امين


----------



## Dr. usama (4 نوفمبر 2006)

اللهم اشفى إبنه شفاء لايغادر سقما اللهم رب الناس اذهب البإس إشف أنت الشافى


----------



## wael alahmad (12 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً أيها الأخ الكريم وأتمنى من الله أن يشفي ولدك والداء والبلاء


----------



## karabo (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور و يعطسك العافيه اتمنى اي اتعلم مسائل اكثر بعد


----------



## sasy0o0o (8 ديسمبر 2006)

باذن اللة ربنا يشفية
ويقومة بالف سلامة


----------



## حسن هادي (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الملفات


----------



## mohammed-123 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

الف الف شكر لكم الموضوع جدا مفيد ... بارك الله فعلا استفدت 

ولكن المنهج يشبه منهجنا هل تعرف لاى دولة هذا المنهج واى جامعة


----------



## METALLICA (9 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم . اريد يا اخواني في الله اريد مسائل كثيرة في المساحة المستوية وبارك الله فيكم .. المهندس / اشرف بادي


----------



## alakkad (10 ديسمبر 2006)

ليكن دعائك لله ( اللهم إني مسني الضر وأـنت أرحم الراحمين )( ياحي ياقيوم برحمتك أستغيث ) وهناك أدعية خاصة للمرضى عموما ( وعليك بقراءة القرآن فيه شفاء للناس بعون الله )وصلي القيام والناس نيام في الثلث الأخير من الليل وتضرع لله تعالى أن يمن على إبنك بالشفاء وتصدق له حيت أن الصدقات لها تأثير بإذن الله وشفى الله مريضكم ومرضى المسلمسن جميعا اللهم إستجب آمين والسلام عليكم


----------



## yga (10 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم 
وأدعو الله أن يشفى جميع مرضى المسلمين


----------



## خالد (10 ديسمبر 2006)

أدعو الله أن يشفى جميع مرضى المسلمين


----------



## حماده مصطفى (15 ديسمبر 2006)

ادعوا لك يا اخى بالشفاء من اجمل واطهر بقاع الارض من مكة المكرمه ان يشفيك ويعفيك ويشفى مرضى المسلمين وما ذلك على الله بعزيز انه ولى ذلك والقادر علية


----------



## zaen (13 فبراير 2007)

( يسلموا )هي كلمة مختصرة لمجموعة من العباراتـ ..


يـ : يعطيكـ العافيـة

ـسـ : سلمت أناملكـ .. سلمت يمناكـ .. 

لـ : لكـ حبي و تقديري .. لكـ ودي و تحيتي ..

ـمـ : منور أهلا و سهلاً 

ـو : والله نشكركـ


----------



## علي الزهراني (18 فبراير 2007)

الله يشافيك ويشافيه


----------



## zaen (19 يوليو 2007)

شفاه الله وعافاه هو وكل مرضي المسلمين


----------



## الذهب النادر (10 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يشفي مريضكم وكل مريض


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (10 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي ويارب اشفي ايمن من جميع الامراض وجميع المسلمين


----------



## وضاح التويتي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## وضاح التويتي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## باسم مرزوق (18 أكتوبر 2007)

_اهلابك ووفقك_ الله:31:


----------



## ابو هدايه (20 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا الى ابو كمال على هذه المسائل المفيدة في المساحة المستوية وهي اسئلة بسيطة في تخصص المساحة ونتمنى المزيييييييييييد يأبو كمممممممممال:12:


----------



## أيمن سيد سيد على (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*شفاه الله وعافاه*

شفاه الله وعافاه


----------



## اجهر (21 أكتوبر 2007)

اللهم اشفي والله يبارك فيك ولك الشكر


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## ضياالحق (2 نوفمبر 2007)

ربنا يشفيه و يشفي مرضى المسلمين بارك الله فيك يا أبا ايمن


----------



## akram CPM (2 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zozo2 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

نسال الله ان يمن على جميع المرضى بالشفاء


----------



## sasy0o0o (6 نوفمبر 2007)

اللهم امين


----------



## husam_f (7 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
اتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يشفي ولدك


----------



## محمود توبكون (12 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يباركلك بصحتك ويشفي مرضاك ومرضى الالحبايب كلهن بهالمنتدى


----------



## مطلك سليمان (31 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اللهم اشفي جميع مرضى المسلمين


----------



## hadri (8 مايو 2008)

شفاه الله وعافاه 
شفاه الله وعافاه 
شفاه الله وعافاه 
شفاه الله وعافاه


----------



## محمد الفجال (9 مايو 2008)

شفاه الله وعافاه هو وكل مرضي المسلمين


----------



## ساجدسامح (27 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## باكير (27 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير و حياك و بياك و سدد خطاك


----------



## موجوع (3 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جددددا


----------



## مهدي الشحب (6 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله به نعيم الجنه


----------



## اياد العبودي (6 أغسطس 2008)

شافاه الله وعافاه الله من كل مرض وشافى كل مرضى المسلمين.......مهندس المساحه اياد العبودي


----------



## ابو عجمية (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اياد العبودي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يشافيه ويشافي مرضى المسلمين كافه.........وشكرا


----------



## المساح مسلم (12 سبتمبر 2008)

اللهم اشفى ايمن وعافية من ماهو فيه واجعله فى صحه كامله هو وكل مسلم ومسلمه اللهم امين امين
وشكراااا على هذه الافاده الجميلة....


----------



## الزعترانى (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هدة المعلومات


----------



## نور الجزائرية (13 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا لك اخي على الموضوع جازاك الله كل خير. 
االلهم رب الناس، أذهب البأس اشف انت الشافي، لاشفاء إلا شفاءك، شفاء لايغادر سقما
داوِيه اللّهمَّ بدوائِك واشفِيه بشفائِك وأغْنِيه بفضلِك عمّن سِواك. 
اللهم اشفي ايمن و انعم عليه بالصحة و العافية و احفظه لوالديه .....اللهم آميــــــــــــــن
اختكم ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ربيع الشام (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مسا الخير يا جماعة كل عام وانتم بخير أخوكم ربيع من الشام


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (4 أكتوبر 2008)

اللهم اشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين اللهم امين


----------



## محمد رضوان (5 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجو من الله الشفاء العاجل لمريضكم حاصة
وسائر مرضى المسلمين اللهم أمين وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## هاجس اليمن (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## صهيب بني يونس (24 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مساح من الاردن يجيد العمل على التوتل استيشن و برنامج الاتكاد و لاند 
00962788561925


----------



## kanan (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مع تمنياتي لك بالصحة


----------



## eng.lana (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي ابنك ايمن شفاءا لايغادر سقما
اخي الكريم اتمنى ان منًَ الله على ابنك بالشفاء الان وان تكون مساهمتك في نشر هكذا( موضوعات مفيدة) في 
ميزان حسناتك وان نتبع رسول الله واحاديثه ونتذكر انه قال عليه الصًلاة والسلام( داوو مرضاكم بالصدقه) 
. آجركم الله .
مهندسه مساحه/خريجه جامعه بغداد
الاختصاص/تصميم شبكات المياه
مقر العمل/شركه مقاولات خاصه


----------



## plane2010 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## ايمن بخيت (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد شرح وافى لنواع جهاز التوتال من النوع لايكا


----------



## اياد العبودي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شافاه الله










شافاه الله وعافاه........


----------



## raadce (5 مارس 2009)

*مشكور*

شكرا ايها الاخ 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوهشوم (5 مارس 2009)

اذهب الباس رب الناس اشف انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفائك شفاء لا يغادر سقما


----------



## عمار الحيفي (13 مايو 2009)

شكراً لك يا أبو كمال


----------



## emademy69 (19 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alotttttttttttttt


----------



## ابوالعباس عبدالله (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجعل لكم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوالعباس عبدالله (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم نسالك ان تكتب الشفاء لابن مرسل الموضوع اعلاه


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*الملف عبارة عن فيديو ووثائق توكد بشارة الانجيل والتوراة بسيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم **وقبل التحميل نسـألكم الدعاء لنا ولامي وابي بالمغفرة وسائر المسلمين** وجزاكم الله خيرا وتقبل الله منا الصيا م والقيام وصالح الاعمال*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129154596/a697e1e8/_______.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129594299/6d0645eb/______.html*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل وليد محمد عطية :
لاحظت فى الفترة الأخيرة أنك وضعت فى مواضيع مختلفة روابط لملفات تخص مقارنة الاديان
واحب ان أذكرك بقول السلف عموما انه
لا يجوز للعوام قراءة مواضيع وكتب مقارنة الاديان
إلا من بعد أن يحصلوا نصيبا جيدا من العلم الشرعى
هذا مهم جدا حتى لا تثار فى اذهانهم شبهات لا يستطيعوا الرد عليها بدون علم
ولأن معرفة العقيدة الصحيحة هى اول خطوة لمناقشة مادونها من العقائد
فأخشى أن يقرأ البعض نصوصا من الكتب المقدسة عند الديانات الإخرى فلا يعرفوا كيف ينزلوها منزلها الصحيح
وكم من اناس حدث لهم وإمتلأت رؤوسهم شبهات والمحظوظ منهم من قيض الله له مسلما عنده علم فأزال الشبهات
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_
فكم رأينا من لا يحسن الكتابة باللغة العربية فضلا عن عدم معرفته بعقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة
ثم يتصدى لمحاورة القوم أو مناظرتهم فى منتدياتهم وتكون النتائج مؤسفة لا لضعف الإسلام
ولكن للجهل الشديد للمحاور بالعقيدة الصحيحة ومواطن العوار فى العقائد الفاسدة !!! والله المستعان
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_

فكم مسلم يعرف دلائل نبوة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (التى تكاد تصل للالف دليل)
حتى يعرف بشارات التوراة والإنجيل بسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم التى طمسوا معظمها وغيروا فيها
ليسهل لهم تاويل النصوص كما يريدون ويصرفوها عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى غيره
فأيهما أولى ان يعرف المسلم اولا ؟؟؟

فالحديث له شجون ولا يتسع له المقام هاهنا

والله المستعان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م. / أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## lamiaa lotfy (24 فبراير 2010)

اريد اسماء مراجع عن المساحة المستوية


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

الله يرحم والديك ويرحمك ويدخلك جنتة


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

عندى كل شى خاص بالمساحة المستوية ان شاء الله هحمل هنا


----------



## bluei (25 فبراير 2010)

اهلا وسهلا اشرف


----------



## ros_eng (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم اشفي ايمن من كل مرض امين يا رب العالمين
مع تحيات بنت الرمادي


----------



## وائل الانباري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك............ويارب يعافي مريضك وكل مرضى المسلمين


----------



## silca (1 يونيو 2012)

تحية الى طلاب التقنية الهندسية\الموصل


----------

